# Arrestati trapper Gallagher e Traffik.



## admin (23 Marzo 2019)

I rapper romani Gallagher e Traffik sono stati arrestati dopo aver derubato dei fans che gli avevano chiesto un selfie nei pressi della stazione Termini. Successivamente avrebbero aggredito anche un uomo del Bangladesh che era nei pressi della stazione in attesa di un mezzo pubblico.


----------



## admin (23 Marzo 2019)

Trapper = criminali. 

Questi sono gentaglia che se la fa con tale "Er Brasiliano". Altro avanzo di galera.

La soluzione ci sarebbe...


----------



## sacchino (23 Marzo 2019)

Ma non dovrebbero essere pieni di soldi?


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Trapper = criminali.
> 
> Questi sono gentaglia che se la fa con tale "Er Brasiliano". Altro avanzo di galera.
> 
> La soluzione ci sarebbe...



dargli fuoco? ottima idea


----------



## 7vinte (23 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Trapper = criminali.
> 
> Questi sono gentaglia che se la fa con tale "Er Brasiliano". Altro avanzo di galera.
> 
> La soluzione ci sarebbe...



Ho scoperto con mio scandalo la Trap God: tutte bestemmie, minacce di morte al Papa e anche cose del genere:"mia madre la chiamo putt***" o "a mia madre le piace la coca". VERGOGNA!!!


----------



## fabri47 (23 Marzo 2019)

La trap è lo schifo ed i soggetti che si mettono a suonarla od ascoltarla difficilmente possono essere gente apposto o minimamente acculturata, visto che si tratta di un tipo di """musica""" nata in quartieri dove si spaccia la droga. Spaccio di droga che è una delle tematiche principali dei pezzi (che bellezza...). Datemi del chiuso mentalmente, ma questa è la mia opinione: non trovo alcun motivo per definire intelligente una persona che ascolta questi obbrobri, a tutto c'è un limite.

Ma sono sicuro che dopo tutto quello che è successo tipo la tragedia ad Ancona, in un futuro non tanto lontano non sentiremo parlare più di questa robaccia e di chi la suona visto che tutta questa gentaglia sta solo facendo figuracce come questi due che non so neanche chi siano.


----------



## 7vinte (23 Marzo 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La trap è lo schifo ed i soggetti che si mettono a suonarla od ascoltarla difficilmente possono essere gente apposto o minimamente acculturata, visto che si tratta di un tipo di """musica""" nata in quartieri dove si spaccia la droga. Spaccio di droga che è una delle tematiche principali dei pezzi (che bellezza...). Datemi del chiuso mentalmente, ma questa è la mia opinione: non trovo alcun motivo per definire intelligente una persona che ascolta questi obbrobri, a tutto c'è un limite.
> 
> Ma sono sicuro che dopo tutto quello che è successo tipo la tragedia ad Ancona, in un futuro non tanto lontano non sentiremo parlare più di questa robaccia e di chi la suona visto che tutta questa gentaglia sta solo facendo figuracce come questi due che non so neanche chi siano.



.


----------



## Zenos (23 Marzo 2019)

In questa società malata questi si son fatti pubblicità,mi aspetto l'invito dalla D'Urso...


----------



## vota DC (23 Marzo 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La trap è lo schifo ed i soggetti che si mettono a suonarla od ascoltarla difficilmente possono essere gente apposto o minimamente acculturata, visto che si tratta di un tipo di """musica""" nata in quartieri dove si spaccia la droga. Spaccio di droga che è una delle tematiche principali dei pezzi (che bellezza...). Datemi del chiuso mentalmente, ma questa è la mia opinione: non trovo alcun motivo per definire intelligente una persona che ascolta questi obbrobri, a tutto c'è un limite.
> 
> Ma sono sicuro che dopo tutto quello che è successo tipo la tragedia ad Ancona, in un futuro non tanto lontano non sentiremo parlare più di questa robaccia e di chi la suona visto che tutta questa gentaglia sta solo facendo figuracce come questi due che non so neanche chi siano.



Non ci spererei. La De Filippi quando è venuto x-factor stava per essere cancellata dallo schermo e TAC ecco che vince due sanremo di fila tramite suoi sgherri con voce imbarazzante. Dopo il massacro di sferaebbasta e la trap messa in berlina da tutti i tg doveva sparire la trap e TAC ecco Sanremo che fa vincere la trap. Ci sono istituzioni che godono nel far vincere i perdenti perché preferiscono un vincitore senza meriti che deve tutto a loro piuttosto che certificare uno che è già bravo.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Marzo 2019)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Non ci spererei. La De Filippi quando è venuto x-factor stava per essere cancellata dallo schermo e TAC ecco che vince due sanremo di fila tramite suoi sgherri con voce imbarazzante. Dopo il massacro di sferaebbasta e la trap messa in berlina da tutti i tg doveva sparire la trap e TAC ecco Sanremo che fa vincere la trap. Ci sono istituzioni che godono nel far vincere i perdenti perché preferiscono un vincitore senza meriti che deve tutto a loro piuttosto che certificare uno che è già bravo.


La trap non ha futuro, non è melodica, è cacofonica ed è totalmente in antitesi con le sonorità tipiche della musica italiana. Certo, la moda durerà ancora un pò, ma finirà ovviamente sostituita da un genere commerciale ma si spera meno peggio. E poi diciamocelo, va forte solamente tra i ragazzini minorenni. Dubito che i ventenni ascoltino sta roba, i vecchietti poi non parliamone, di recente al massimo ascolteranno Il Volo.


----------



## admin (23 Marzo 2019)

Io vieterei per legge questo genere di "musica" (scusa, Musica) e "artisti". 

E' pura feccia che promuove l'utilizzo di droghe, la delinquenza ed il razzismo (ecco, loro si che promuovono il razzismo puro e schifoso)


----------



## Pamparulez2 (24 Marzo 2019)

Lollo tu che sei nel giro che ne pensi?


----------



## MarcoG (24 Marzo 2019)

@Lollo tra l'altro mi aiuti a capire un attimo il genere di questi trapper qual'è esattamente? Sono profano in materia e non capisco.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Marzo 2019)

Dopo vi rispondo a tutti. Pomeriggio sono libero


----------



## tonilovin93 (24 Marzo 2019)

Rilascio solo con la promessa di non pubblicare più materiale, in caso contrario buttare la chiave


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Marzo 2019)

Allora, la Trap è un ramo del Rap. Si differenzia al resto di quel genere per arrangiamenti molto minimali e sostanzialmente testi senza senso ne rima. 

Infatti solitamente chi fa Trap è perché non è capace di fare rap. Cioè non riuscendo neanche a chiudere una rima fanno un genere che non richiede nessuna abilità. La quasi totalità degli “artisti” trap è solo moda nel senso che sono personaggi eccessivi e hanno seguito per quello e non per la loro musica. 

Traffik e Gallagher li “conosco” e posso tranquillamente dire che nella vita ognuno ha quello che si merita.


----------



## Heaven (24 Marzo 2019)

Il 99% delle persone sopra questo post parla senza sapere nulla di trap. Questi personaggi sono schifati da chiunque nel rap game e non hanno NULLA a che fare con i vari Sfera Ebbasta, Capo Plaza etc

Questi sono semplicemente idioti che sfruttano la moda del momento ed hanno trovato qualche scemo che li segue. Associateli al brasiliano, non ai trapper
Sono fenomeni da baraccone


----------



## Heaven (24 Marzo 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Allora, la Trap è un ramo del Rap. Si differenzia al resto di quel genere per arrangiamenti molto minimali e sostanzialmente testi senza senso ne rima.
> 
> Infatti solitamente chi fa Trap è perché non è capace di fare rap. Cioè non riuscendo neanche a chiudere una rima fanno un genere che non richiede nessuna abilità. La quasi totalità degli “artisti” trap è solo moda nel senso che sono personaggi eccessivi e hanno seguito per quello e non per la loro musica.
> 
> Traffik e Gallagher li “conosco” e posso tranquillamente dire che nella vita ognuno ha quello che si merita.



Posso capire la trap italiana, a stento, ma far passare un intero movimento come “quelli che non sono capaci di chiudere le rime” ...


----------



## Heaven (24 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io vieterei per legge questo genere di "musica" (scusa, Musica) e "artisti".
> 
> E' pura feccia che promuove l'utilizzo di droghe, la delinquenza ed il razzismo (ecco, loro si che promuovono il razzismo puro e schifoso)



Se dovessimo proibire per legge la musica che promuove droga e delinquenza possiamo anche abolire la musica in generale visto che resterebbero i Pooh e basta forse. Da gente intelligente come te, ed altri in questo post, che analizzate spesso bene le situazioni, non mi aspettavo queste riflessioni da medioevo

Non difendo sti due dementi che possono marcire pure in carcere per quanto mi riguarda, ma col movimento trap non c’entrano nulla. Non confondete.


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Marzo 2019)

Heaven ha scritto:


> *Se dovessimo proibire per legge la musica che promuove droga e delinquenza possiamo anche abolire la musica in generale* visto che resterebbero i Pooh e basta forse. Da gente intelligente come te, ed altri in questo post, che analizzate spesso bene le situazioni, non mi aspettavo queste riflessioni da medioevo
> 
> Non difendo sti due dementi che possono marcire pure in carcere per quanto mi riguarda, ma col movimento trap non c’entrano nulla. Non confondete.



Apri la finestra, ti assicuro che c'è un mondo che non immagini appena lì fuori 



fabri47 ha scritto:


> La trap è lo schifo ed i soggetti che si mettono a suonarla od ascoltarla difficilmente possono essere gente apposto o minimamente acculturata, visto che si tratta di un tipo di """musica""" nata in quartieri dove si spaccia la droga. Spaccio di droga che è una delle tematiche principali dei pezzi (che bellezza...). Datemi del chiuso mentalmente, ma questa è la mia opinione: non trovo alcun motivo per definire intelligente una persona che ascolta questi obbrobri, a tutto c'è un limite.
> 
> Ma sono sicuro che dopo tutto quello che è successo tipo la tragedia ad Ancona, in un futuro non tanto lontano non sentiremo parlare più di questa robaccia e di chi la suona visto che tutta questa gentaglia sta solo facendo figuracce come questi due che non so neanche chi siano.



Spero tu abbia ragione, ma non ne sarei così sicuro visto il potere dei social ed il modo con cui ogni sciocchezza si diffonde a macchia d'olio, soprattutto tra i giovanissimi. La trap è l'unico modo per poter far musica senza alcun talento e soprattutto studio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Marzo 2019)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Posso capire la trap italiana, a stento, ma far passare un intero movimento come “quelli che non sono capaci di chiudere le rime” ...



È così, li produco. Fidati.


----------



## Heaven (24 Marzo 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> È così, li produco. Fidati.



Sto parlando di trap americana: Gucci Mane, Young Thug, Migos, Travis Scott, Post Malone, Juice WRLD, 21 Savage e potrei continuare all’infinito. Produci qualcuno di questi / puoi dire che uno di questi mostri artisticamente è scarso?

Finché restiamo nel panorama italiano dove sfondano anche gente come Drefgold (per fare un esempio) ok, ma la trap è il top tra tutti i generi a livello mondiale adesso. Etichettarla come dici tu è sbagliato.

Comunque in che senso li produci? Da quanto so il 90% si fa tutto selfmade, recentemente da ciò che so io solo la DPG ha iniziato a collaborare con qualcuno come Canova. Lavori per l’universal?


----------



## Pungiglione (24 Marzo 2019)

Questi due comunque sono spernacchiati anche dagli altri trappari. La scena rap invece li disgusta proprio ed anzi gli hanno pure disturbato vari concerti e sono stati attaccati dal rapper Jamil proprio perché ripetono continuamente "***** *****". 

A me fa schifo la loro musica, e questi qui non sono rapper. Sono dei ragazzini


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Marzo 2019)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Sto parlando di trap americana: Gucci Mane, Young Thug, Migos, Travis Scott, Post Malone, Juice WRLD, 21 Savage e potrei continuare all’infinito. Produci qualcuno di questi / puoi dire che uno di questi mostri artisticamente è scarso?
> 
> Finché restiamo nel panorama italiano dove sfondano anche gente come Drefgold (per fare un esempio) ok, ma la trap è arte contemporanea.



La trap è moda. Poi c’e chi fa moda ma almeno cerca di farlo in modo personale e chi invece la fa solo perché il suo personaggio è eccessivo. Ma qui non parliamo più di musica, parliamo dello stesso valore di un Influencer. 

I due sopra non rientrano neanche nella categoria musica perché non hanno nessun talento. 
In 20 anni a fare il mio lavoro ho visto passare tanto di questa gente che vale zero e dura un battito di ciglio ( giustamente) .


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Marzo 2019)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Questi due comunque sono spernacchiati anche dagli altri trappari. La scena rap invece li disgusta proprio ed anzi gli hanno pure disturbato vari concerti e sono stati attaccati dal rapper Jamil proprio perché ripetono continuamente "***** *****".
> 
> A me fa schifo la loro musica, e questi qui non sono rapper. Sono dei ragazzini




Dicono ***** per scimmiottare i trapper americani. Il problema è che loro sono bianchi e se si danno dei ***** è ridicolo


----------



## Heaven (25 Marzo 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La trap è moda. Poi c’e chi fa moda ma almeno cerca di farlo in modo personale e chi invece la fa solo perché il suo personaggio è eccessivo. Ma qui non parliamo più di musica, parliamo dello stesso valore di un Influencer.
> 
> I due sopra non rientrano neanche nella categoria musica perché non hanno nessun talento.
> In 20 anni a fare il mio lavoro ho visto passare tanto di questa gente che vale zero e dura un battito di ciglio ( giustamente) .



Ho modificato il messaggio su, leggilo.
Comunque io concordo assolutamente su quello che dici riguardo a sti Traffik e Gallagher, anzi penso anche peggio. Ciò che dico è che non c’azzeccano nulla col resto del rap game... questi non si sono fatti nessun fan tramite la musica, sono personaggi nati stile brasiliano, diventati famosi per qualche rissa o dissing. Lo stesso Tony effe una volta disse di non cagarsi sti due buffoni che non c’entrano nulla con la trap italiana.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> I rapper romani Gallagher e Traffik sono stati arrestati dopo aver derubato dei fans che gli avevano chiesto un selfie nei pressi della stazione Termini. Successivamente avrebbero aggredito anche un uomo del Bangladesh che era nei pressi della stazione in attesa di un mezzo pubblico.



Ma qualcuno mi spiega, musicalmente, che cosa sarebbe il trap??

Possibilmente senza chiedermi di ascoltare una canzone perché già solo leggendo i nomi di questi individui mi viene un conato..


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Marzo 2019)

Heaven ha scritto:


> *Se dovessimo proibire per legge la musica che promuove droga e delinquenza possiamo anche abolire la musica in generale *visto che resterebbero i Pooh e basta forse. Da gente intelligente come te, ed altri in questo post, che analizzate spesso bene le situazioni, non mi aspettavo queste riflessioni da medioevo
> 
> Non difendo sti due dementi che possono marcire pure in carcere per quanto mi riguarda, ma col movimento trap non c’entrano nulla. Non confondete.



la trap sta alla musica come il GF vip sta alla televisione. è spazzatura che va di moda adesso perchè estrema e perchè tratta argomenti "cool". è anche molto dannosa per i giovani perchè anche se uno a posto la evita, le menti dei ragazzi sono molto malleabili...

ma sul grassetto hai ragione... i gruppi rock anni 80 poi si son fatti "fighi" perchè si drogavano e vivevano al limite. per farsi pubblicità. come i trap


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Marzo 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La trap è moda. Poi c’e chi fa moda ma almeno cerca di farlo in modo personale e chi invece la fa solo perché il suo personaggio è eccessivo. Ma qui non parliamo più di musica, parliamo dello stesso valore di un Influencer.
> 
> I due sopra non rientrano neanche nella categoria musica perché non hanno nessun talento.
> In 20 anni a fare il mio lavoro ho visto passare tanto di questa gente che vale zero e dura un battito di ciglio ( giustamente) .



Mi spieghi cos'è sto trap? Non l'ho ancora capito..


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> la trap sta alla musica come il GF vip sta alla televisione. è spazzatura che va di moda adesso perchè estrema e perchè tratta argomenti "cool". è anche molto dannosa per i giovani perchè anche se uno a posto la evita, le menti dei ragazzi sono molto malleabili...
> 
> ma sul grassetto hai ragione... i gruppi rock anni 80 poi si son fatti "fighi" perchè si drogavano e vivevano al limite. per farsi pubblicità. come i trap



Si però scusa un attimo, farei un distinguo: anche hemingway e moltissimi altri autori erano degli alcolizzati/drogati ma hanno prodotto delle genialità..non è che se domani mattina moccia o barrico si danno all'alcolismo allora si possono mettere sullo stesso piano...quelli erano geni tormentati, questi sono un tormento per i geni(tali)..


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Marzo 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si però scusa un attimo, farei un distinguo: anche hemingway e moltissimi altri autori erano degli alcolizzati/drogati ma hanno prodotto delle genialità..non è che se domani mattina moccia o barrico si danno all'alcolismo allora si possono mettere sullo stesso piano...quelli erano geni tormentati, questi sono un tormento per i geni(tali)..



ma certo, però effettivamente sul fatto di "se chiudi tutto quello che promuove droga e delinquenza, chiudi quasi tutto" non ha tutti i torti secondo me, anche se qua si esagera... è proprio il tema principale.

ma poi sembra quasi una presa in giro, anzi io l'ho conosciuta proprio così. canzoni "comiche" in stile gem boy, ma di qualità infinitamente più scadente. vi invito ad ascoltare qualcosa di "bello figo". come si può diventare ricchi facendo certe boiate?
[MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] ma questi campano davvero di sta roba??


----------



## Black (25 Marzo 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si però scusa un attimo, farei un distinguo: anche hemingway e moltissimi altri autori erano degli alcolizzati/drogati ma hanno prodotto delle genialità..non è che se domani mattina moccia o barrico si danno all'alcolismo allora si possono mettere sullo stesso piano...*quelli erano geni tormentati, questi sono un tormento per i geni(tali)*..


----------



## Heaven (25 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> la trap sta alla musica come il GF vip sta alla televisione. è spazzatura che va di moda adesso perchè estrema e perchè tratta argomenti "cool". è anche molto dannosa per i giovani perchè anche se uno a posto la evita, le menti dei ragazzi sono molto malleabili...
> 
> ma sul grassetto hai ragione... i gruppi rock anni 80 poi si son fatti "fighi" perchè si drogavano e vivevano al limite. per farsi pubblicità. come i trap



Ma ti posso fare una domanda, a te ma rivolta in generale a tutti, voi che criticate la trap l’avete mai sentita? Sapete nominarmi il nome di almeno 5 trapper o 5 canzoni trap?


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Marzo 2019)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Ma ti posso fare una domanda, a te ma rivolta in generale a tutti, voi che criticate la trap l’avete mai sentita? Sapete nominarmi il nome di almeno 5 trapper o 5 canzoni trap?



È anche una questione generazionale, magari qualcuno sopra i 50 fa molta fatica a comprendere il genere. 
Fa ****** a me che la scrivo, vedi te.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Marzo 2019)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Ma ti posso fare una domanda, a te ma rivolta in generale a tutti, voi che criticate la trap l’avete mai sentita? Sapete nominarmi il nome di almeno 5 trapper o 5 canzoni trap?



rischio di dirti boiate e non mi piace cercare su google solo per far vedere che ne so.
quindi ti rispondo sinceramente che 5 nomi non credo di saperli. bello figo, young signorino, sfera ebbasta.. forse qualcosa d'altro che mi dimentico.

so che quello che ho ascoltato mi ha fatto ridere in un primo momento, poi deprimere...
di sicuro tu sei giovane e se è la musica del tuo tempo oh... che vuoi farci.. ci sta.

io son cresciuto con altra musica. ai miei tempi andava la dance anni 90 quindi fai tu, periodo fortunato...


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Marzo 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> È anche una questione generazionale, magari qualcuno sopra i 50 fa molta fatica a comprendere il genere.
> Fa ****** a me che la scrivo, vedi te.



ci fanno davvero i soldi con questa roba??? a me sembra impossibile.

conosci Max pezzali?


----------



## Heaven (25 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> rischio di dirti boiate e non mi piace cercare su google solo per far vedere che ne so.
> quindi ti rispondo sinceramente che 5 nomi non credo di saperli. bello figo, young signorino, sfera ebbasta.. forse qualcosa d'altro che mi dimentico.
> 
> so che quello che ho ascoltato mi ha fatto ridere in un primo momento, poi deprimere...
> ...



Ecco, bello figo, young signorino, galla e traffik sono un mondo, sfera e la trap un altro. Non c’entrano nulla.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ci fanno davvero i soldi con questa roba??? a me sembra impossibile.
> 
> conosci Max pezzali?



certo, grandissimo Max.


----------

